# Lady Lavinia Hull Trawler 1938



## RayFraser (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi All, 

Im new to this web site and it's forums. I have been researching my family history and have discovered that my Grandfather died on the Lady Lavinia off Norway (all hands lost). The Lady Lavinia sailed from Hull in Feb 1938 and was last heard of in the middle of March. 

My Grandfather was Charles James (Walker) Harrison, he was the Mate and the Captain was Jacob Walker (His Step Brother), the story I have been told was that Charles was a Captain in his own right but his Trawler was in dry dock for repairs, so as a favour and to earn some money Jacob invited Charles on the trip.

My Father and his Twin Brother also where trawlerman Alfred COLIN Harrison (Hull) & Clifford Harrison (Withernsea), I have just met my father recently and I am really interested in any stories/photos form either the Lady Lavinia and/or my Father & Uncle.

All The Best Ray


----------



## Jack walker (May 11, 2012)

Hi ray my name is jack walker, son of Jacob (jack) walker, skipper of the ill fated 'lady lavinia'. I to am very much new to any web site. I do have a foto of both of your grandparents also foto of the lady lavinia of which I would willingly copy hope you hope to hear from you soon jack


----------



## RayFraser (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Jack, good to hear from you and our connection with Lady Lavinia. I only came about with my connection with Lady Lavinia in the last couple of years. I was brought up in care and decided a few years ago to research my family tree and to see if I could find any history and was surprised how much I found out. My dad (who I have since met), Colin Harrison who was a twin (Cliff Harrison), they where both the children of Charles Harrison who went down with the Lady Lavinia, they where only about 3mths at the time the rawler sank, Charles I believe was related to Jack Walker. A couple of years ago I met and had a cup of tea with Lavinia who was named after the ill fated trawler, she gave me a photo Jack & Charles and all the Walker family, hope to hear from Ray

PS - I notice that you where a dock worker, did you know the Lindsay brothers? Charlie, Tony & Pete Lindsay - Tony Lindsay is my Father-in-law, they all spent there working lives on the docks, sadly both Charlie & Peter are no longer with us.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

RayFraser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to this web site and it's forums. I have been researching my family history and have discovered that my Grandfather died on the Lady Lavinia off Norway (all hands lost). The Lady Lavinia sailed from Hull in Feb 1938 and was last heard of in the middle of March.
> 
> ...


There is a nice photo of the Lady Lavinia on "Sidewinders-Hull Trawler" in St Andrews Dock, HULL.


----------

